# rpcbind not working, 100% CPU Load

## weyerma

Hi All

I have a strange problem with rpcbind since some days ond every server.

If i emerge the package rpcbind-0.2.0-r1 and restart /etc/init.d/rpcbind, CPU Load from the rpcbind process stay on 100%.

If i reboot the machine, booting stucks on starting lockd... and rpcbind hangs again on 100% CPU load.

I can mount manually the nfs shares with the nolock option. But no chance to get the rpcbind working again.

I also downgraded to an older version... same with nfs-utils.. no chance.

I get no log output in /var/log/messages or dmesg.. nothing.  

2532 root      20   0   19140    576    336 R 99.53 0.056   8:01.79 rpcbind   

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/rpcbind-0.2.0-r1  USE="tcpd (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.7-r1  USE="ipv6 kerberos nfsidmap nfsv4 tcpd uuid -caps -nfsdcld -nfsv41 (-selinux)" 0 kB

Kernel: linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1

Can anyone help me ?

----------

## weyerma

All servers are running on VMWare ESX.

I already tried to recompile different Kernel Versions with different options.

If i start the rpcbind binary directly with the debug switch, it hangs with no output.

This makes me crazy...   :Confused: 

----------

